# غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2008)

*مصنع البان فاز بجائزة المصنع المثالي
جات صحفيه تعمل لقاء معا واحد من ملاّك الابقار
قالت له انت بتأكل البقر ايه؟
قال انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا
قالت البيضا 
قال البيضا باكلها برسيم
قالت والحمرا 
قال و الحمرا برضو برسيم
قالت طيب بتسكنهم فين؟
قال انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا؟؟
قالت البيضا 
قال البيضا بسكنها في الحوش الي هناك
قالت والحمرا 
قال و الحمرا برضو بسكنها في الحوش نفسه
قالت طيب لما بتفسحهم بتعملهم ايه ؟
قال انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا؟؟
قالت البيضااااااااااااا 
قال البيضا بلف بيها حول الترعه لفتين
قالت والحمرا 
قال و الحمرا برضو بلف بيها حول الترعه لفتين
قالت انتا ليه كل مره اسئلك بتقولي انهو فيهم انهو فيهم وفي الاخر بتعاملهم زي بعض؟
قال اصلو البقره البيضا بتعتي
قالتة آآة طيب والحمرا؟؟
قال والحمرا برضو بتعتي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## totty (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

_ههههههههههههههههههه

اتصدقى غبى فعلا

يا ساااااااااتر
كتر خيرها

ههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اتصدقى غبى فعلا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
لو قصدك على المزيعة هى اتشلت خلاص
فقلت اجبها لتوتى حبيبتى 
عشن تعرفى انا بحبك اد ايه ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جميله خالص 
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله خالص
> تسلم ايديك​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
انتى اجمل
ونورتى يا حبيبتى بمرورك*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

*ههههههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بن البابا كيرلس (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه                                                                           بجد جميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## †+Rosita+† (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

*هههههههههه لذيذة اوى بجد
مرسي جيلان كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى يا قمر
انتى اجمل
وميرسى للمرور*


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



بن البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه                                                                           بجد جميلة ربنا يباركك



*ويباركك يا باشا
ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



†+Rosita+† قال:


> *هههههههههه لذيذة اوى بجد
> مرسي جيلان كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ويباركك يا عسل
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك ونورتىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## ملاك فرج (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

العيل الغبى يغور


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



ملاك فرج قال:


> العيل الغبى يغور



*هههههههههههههههههه
بس ده مش عيل
بس عشن خاطرك نخليه عيل ولا يهمك
ميرسىىىىىىى يا باشا لمرورك *


----------



## شنودة بستان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الشلل ده حراااااااااااااااااام عليكى 
ههههههههههههههههه
بس جميله جدا يا جيلان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ayman_r (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

جميله جدا جدا  
جامده


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



شنودة بستان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الشلل ده حراااااااااااااااااام عليكى
> ...



*ميرسى يا شنودة لمرورك
ربنا يباركك يا باشا
منوررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



ayman_r قال:


> جميله جدا جدا
> جامده



*ميرسى كتير لمرورك
ومنورررررررر يا باشا*


----------



## Ramzi (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

هههههههههههه
طوله البال نعمة...


----------



## mina1 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد الصحفية غبية عشان تروح تسأل واحد غبى
شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## جيلان (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



Ramzi قال:


> هههههههههههه
> طوله البال نعمة...




*هههههههههههههه
نعمة مش عندنااا
ربنا يصبر المزيعة
ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



mina1 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد الصحفية غبية عشان تروح تسأل واحد غبى
> شكرا على الموضوع​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهى اكتشفت الحقيقة المرة فى الاخر:t23:
ربنا معاها بئى:budo::t23:
ميرسى يا باشا لمرورك ومنورررررررررر:smile01*


----------



## cuteledia (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

ههههههههههه جمياة اوي
فعلاشلل...يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## تونى 2010 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

*:new2: حلوه اوى الرجل ده بينعم بذكاء خارق*


----------



## sameh7610 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

*ههههههههههههههه
جامدة فعلاً
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا ربنا بياركك وبيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## lidia (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة ايه الملل دة


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههه جمياة اوي
> فعلاشلل...يسوع يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى اوى جدا خالص
وكويس انى شليتك يعنى ههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



تونى 2010 قال:


> *:new2: حلوه اوى الرجل ده بينعم بذكاء خارق*



*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بينعم دىىى*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> جامدة فعلاً
> ربنا يعوضك​*



*ميرسى يا باشا
نورت*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا ربنا بياركك وبيارك تعب محبتك



*ويباركك
ميرسى على مروروك*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



lidia قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة ايه الملل دة



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر
معلش شليتك انا







احسن ههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه قوي
ايه الذكاء الخارق دا
ربنا يبعده عنا 
ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع اللذيذ قوي دا​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غبى منه فيه....ادخلو اتشلو شوية*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه قوي
> ايه الذكاء الخارق دا
> ربنا يبعده عنا
> ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع اللذيذ قوي دا​




*ههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتى
ده زكاء فظيع
طالعلى:smile01
ميرسى يا نوفة عالمرور
نورتى يا قمر*


----------

